# More feline sillyness



## tpe (May 25, 2006)

more feline sillyness

Flying jumping boxing sporting cats (again ) with trainer in last shot.

BTW the ball is of course a fake

tim


----------



## Kevin D Burns (May 25, 2006)

psyco cat. Cool.


----------



## Alex06 (May 25, 2006)

Those are hilarious! Great shots. I love #2 like a goalie leaping for the save. Great expression in #3.


----------



## SantosD50 (May 25, 2006)

trained?


----------



## jweebo2004 (May 29, 2006)

this are just too cute...lol


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 6, 2006)

OK that second to last one..OMfarginGawd that is to freakin funny...I love it...


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 7, 2006)

These are GREAT! It would be funny to photoshop a soccer goal behind photo number two!


----------



## JJP (Jun 15, 2006)

LMFAO. Brilliant!!


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow, scary almost. Great shots.


----------

